# Putrid Blightkings and Gutrot Spume up for pre-order



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Even though it is hardly news at this stage, the new WFB Nurgle units are now up for pre-order. 

Gutrot Spume:









Putrid Blightkings:









Now a interesting little note, that I personally haven't seen before Nagash, but that GW seems to be intent on keeping; The rules for these units are featured in the White Dwarf and in the construction booklet that accompanies the miniature. I really like this part, as it also shows a new side of the miniatures and possibly a new route for GW when it comes to new models to be added to their armies, outside of their codices. 

I love the models personally - A shame I don't play Fantasy.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Nurgle Mutilators written all over them for 40k.


----------



## Snokvor (Aug 3, 2014)

I could never understand people fascinated by the Nurgle army theme.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Snokvor said:


> I could never understand people fascinated by the Nurgle army theme.


Some people like them, some people don't, anyway... 

Pre-ordered mine.


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

$11/plastic model?!?!? :shok: F off GW...


----------



## Snokvor (Aug 3, 2014)

Einherjar667 said:


> Some people like them, some people don't, anyway...


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Well, you said you didn't understand.


----------



## Snokvor (Aug 3, 2014)

You didn't bother to explain why you like them limiting your post to something only Captain Obvious would say. And I still don't know why people would want to have an army made of snot, pus, puke, shit and maggots.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

HOW FUCKING DARE YOU PREFER MILKY WAY OVER GALAXY EINHERJAR667 you motherfucker you!

You can only account for your personal tastes with empirically tested reasoning and quantum thermodynamism sporting awards as voted by peers in the field of the strawberry candyfloss flavoured anal bum cream.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Vaz said:


> HOW FUCKING DARE YOU PREFER MILKY WAY OVER GALAXY EINHERJAR667 you motherfucker you!
> 
> You can only account for your personal tastes with empirically tested reasoning and quantum thermodynamism sporting awards as voted by peers in the field of the strawberry candyfloss flavoured anal bum cream.



Aahahaha, personal preference, what a concept!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Vaz said:


> HOW FUCKING DARE YOU PREFER MILKY WAY OVER GALAXY EINHERJAR667 you motherfucker you!
> 
> You can only account for your personal tastes with empirically tested reasoning and quantum thermodynamism sporting awards as voted by peers in the field of the strawberry candyfloss flavoured anal bum cream.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Sir Whittaker (Jun 25, 2009)

I like the look of that. Would have liked to have seen more units for other gods though. My WOC are Slaanesh aligned & would have loved a new giant tit-snake thing. Happy in general with the way fantasy's shaping up!


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Don't forget the allegations that there might be a DE Slaanesh cult


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

I just vomited a little. GREAT nurgle model.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Einherjar667 said:


> Don't forget the allegations that there might be a DE Slaanesh cult


As a fan of all things malus Darkblade this release is making me all kinds of happy. Plague Fleet stuff, rumours of Slaanesh Dark Elves. Rip in peace all my disposable income.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

alasdair said:


> As a fan of all things malus Darkblade this release is making me all kinds of happy. Plague Fleet stuff, rumours of Slaanesh Dark Elves. Rip in peace all my disposable income.



I literally dreamed of units like the Blightkings for years, then bam, here they are, and now they're on crazy worm monsters. RIP extra income x2


----------



## Sir Whittaker (Jun 25, 2009)

Einherjar667 said:


> Don't forget the allegations that there might be a DE Slaanesh cult


This would make me very happy. Especially if it makes it here before Xmas, that way I don't have to spent my own money on them.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

the last cause I can't copy and paste on tapatalk.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Einherjar667 said:


> the last cause I can't copy and paste on tapatalk.


Looks like something from my dreams after I eat Indian food.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Snokvor said:


> You didn't bother to explain why you like them limiting your post to something only Captain Obvious would say. And I still don't know why people would want to have an army made of snot, pus, puke, shit and maggots.


Some people just like gross and/or revolting stuff. Get over it.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

These Nurgle releases are incredible; I love them. I can see a counts-as GUO or Herald/Lord on Palanquin right there.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice! Not big into the last one with the big ol' scythe but the sorceror and the full plate lord look fantastic! Also it appears the three monster variants go further than a different mouth - they have different stomachs and spiky bits as well as slightly different detailing. It will depend on whether I can wait to see if the rumoured Slaanesh Dark Elves come out or not as to if I buy one of these!


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

The Nurgle Herald allegedly has rules that give massive buffs to Nurgle daemons within 12" of him, so DoC players might be interested in this kit as well


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I'd love to see the book/army list. I might have enough Nurgle Daemons for an army.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Hopefully some of the new Nurgle stuff will make its way to W40k as well. It would be great if they made rules for it as a new heavy support or something. Though I guess for now it could be a nice Soul Grinder or Plague Hulk depending on its size.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

im thinking the beast would make a great alternate great unclean one


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I know why they're so cool; they look like Nurglified Rancors from Star Wars! Ah, memories of Star Wars Galaxies... traveling from planet to planet capturing baby creatuers.


----------



## Snokvor (Aug 3, 2014)

Adramalech said:


> Some people just like gross and/or revolting stuff. Get over it.


You must've missed my post where I told a guy with the same attitude to fuck himself and the horse he rode in on. He is now on my ignore list. I guess I will have to add you to that list too.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Am I the only one who only cares for the next book? After the way the first one ended I can't wait to see what Nagash does next. I expect MORE dead special characters as well as more interaction from certain races (yes I'm looking at you Ogre Kingdoms, Lizardmen, Orcs and Goblins (who don't count since neither Grimgor nor Skarsnik have got stuck in) and Beastmen).

Although with these rules I fully expect a legions of Chaos list in the next book combining Warriors of Chaos, Daemons and Beastmen all under one ridiculous family.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Snokvor said:


> You must've missed my post where I told a guy with the same attitude to fuck himself and the horse he rode in on. He is now on my ignore list. I guess I will have to add you to that list too.


Your memory is a little askew


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

I think I remember reading Chaos is next, then Skaven then Forces of Good.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Snokvor said:


> You must've missed my post where I told a guy with the same attitude to fuck himself and the horse he rode in on. He is now on my ignore list. I guess I will have to add you to that list too.


You must have missed the warning you were given for saying that last time. 

I advise you to take others' opinions less personally and tone down your aggression. Take that advice or leave it, just know that the consequences are on your head.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I know a certain younger brother of mine who's gonna love the extra plague ogryns he can make out of these... Or coerce/pay me to make for him at least.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Am I the only one who only cares for the next book? After the way the first one ended I can't wait to see what Nagash does next. I expect MORE dead special characters as well as more interaction from certain races (yes I'm looking at you Ogre Kingdoms, Lizardmen, Orcs and Goblins (who don't count since neither Grimgor nor Skarsnik have got stuck in) and Beastmen).
> 
> Although with these rules I fully expect a legions of Chaos list in the next book combining Warriors of Chaos, Daemons and Beastmen all under one ridiculous family.


If Chaos Dwarves don't get involved with a Warhammer Forge update, I'll be annoyed. One big chaos gangbang please.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

mayegelt said:


> I think I remember reading Chaos is next, then Skaven then Forces of Good.


Ew, Skaven counts as a real army?


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Some "new" pitchers: via http://astropate.blogspot.com/2014/10/maggot-lords-nuove-immagini-da-white.html


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Was it just me, or did "bilespurter" make anybody else giggle.....? :crazy:


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Tawa said:


> Was it just me, or did "bilespurter" make anybody else giggle.....? :crazy:


You just can't take anything seriously, can you? :ireful2:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Very little, truth be told :laugh:


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Tawa said:


> Very little, truth be told :laugh:


with star wars as an obvious exception, as it should be 


the new nurgleth stuff looks interesting, for the puke and gore and zombie fans out there :victory:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Haskanael said:


> with star wars as an obvious exception, as it should be


Damn straight!




OT, I'm back to (very) slowly slopping paint on my CSM project, and I still *sigh* have plans for a small Nurgle Daemon force so I'm rather chuffed with these releases


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Snokvor said:


> You must've missed my post where I told a guy with the same attitude to fuck himself and the horse he rode in on. He is now on my ignore list. I guess I will have to add you to that list too.


Then put me on your ignore list. I don't care. Hell, I'll probably take the same liberty.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

"Bilespurter's... unsettling... bulging sac..."

I like how there is also a combined statline for him Unit Type; Monster (Special Character). I actually can't wait to see the rules for making your own. You can make some proper broken stuff with them.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

It is slightly annoying that none of these pictures show the points costs. Nice minis though.

EDIT: apparently they are all around the 400pts mark and are lords. I wish Gutrot Spume was a Hero because then I wouldn't have to play End Times rules to fit him and one of these guys in a 2k game.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Note sure exactly why you'd need to.

Just say you're going to play with 50% Lord allowance. It's what the next edition is clearly going to be. Very few other changes are brought in - a few unique options for scenery, the big use of the Lore of Undeath accessible by everyone, the 50% lord allowance, and the combined profiles.

The rest of the options don't affect you other than provide a new army for you to play against. It's slightly annoying that for most armies, the Nagash End Times book basically means "hey here's a new lore of magic and 50% lords, now, gimme £50". These rules should have been released free and would quite frankly drag people back into the game. While it's seen a slight revival, if people are going to drop that amount of money into something they'll choose the superior 30K game system.

Still, that said, it's rarely been easier to get into the game as a result of the 50% points limit (people can actually afford to buy the model, and then play with them without needing to play 3K games), as well as taking a competitive option.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

50%! That's awesome. Now I can take m'boy Be'lakor for an obscene amount of points in a small game!


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Got mine! These things are absolutely amazing looking!


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Nordicus said:


> Even though it is hardly news at this stage, the new WFB Nurgle units are now up for pre-order.


I think I went to middle school with the guy on the top left.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I love that antler headed blightking.

However, got to say, I'm disappoint that GW went the typical way for undeath, ooh nurgle. Should have done Slaanesh, people trying deserately for love and the threat of death putting people together or something.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Vaz said:


> I love that antler headed blightking.
> 
> However, got to say, I'm disappoint that GW went the typical way for undeath, ooh nurgle. Should have done Slaanesh, people trying deserately for love and the threat of death putting people together or something.



Theres rumors of a slaaneshi DE release. But as a nurgle guy, i am elated. Also, note the four horsemen allegory.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

The Glottkin.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Why is it that people with 63 million mega pixel camera iphones exist, and yet we're left with something that looks like it was it was taken by something which doubles up as a potato stunt double at weekends?


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

And did they really need the flash on?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Why is it that people with 63 million mega pixel camera iphones exist, and yet we're left with something that looks like it was it was taken by something which doubles up as a potato stunt double at weekends?


Cause most of those that have the 63 mil pix would sue the photographer to the point that there would be donation commercials in third world countries.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Why is it that people with 63 million mega pixel camera iphones exist, and yet we're left with something that looks like it was it was taken by something which doubles up as a potato stunt double at weekends?


Pretty much this.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Why is it that people with 63 million mega pixel camera iphones exist, and yet we're left with something that looks like it was it was taken by something which doubles up as a potato stunt double at weekends?


I've always wondered that about videos that are "undeniable proof!" that UFO's are a real thing...... :laugh:


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Einherjar667 said:


> Theres rumors of a slaaneshi DE release. But as a nurgle guy, i am elated. Also, note the four horsemen allegory.


I'm a follower of nurgle but slaaneshi de can be interesting.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Also a follower of Nurgle as well. It would be nice to see some other races corrupted by Chaos, besides just humans and Dwarfs. (Not sure if beastmen or skaven count as they're inherently as chaotic as daemons.)


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

venomlust said:


> These Nurgle releases are incredible; I love them. I can see a counts-as GUO or Herald/Lord on Palanquin right there.


Palanquin, my thoughts exactly!


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

whittsy said:


> Palanquin, my thoughts exactly!


*Rotten fistbump*


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Einherjar667 said:


>


Oh snap! That's awesome. Did you buy any Blight Kings to go with him?


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

oh yes! Both my 40k and WHFB main armies are Nurgle so this release has been an orgy of delight for me. I got two boxes along with Gutrot (looking forward to the Maggot Lords and Glottkin but the new end times book the most).


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome!

Such a badass kit. Hopefully I'll be able to pick one up some day.

I'd like to use this guy as a choppy Herald of Nurgle:


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Any one of these awesome dudes can be a captain/lord/herald, they're badass


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>>How do you do your nurgley flesh? I use army painter bone spray, then wash with the green shade gw do, cannae mind what it's called. But tips to make my nurgle fellas look better would be grand!:grin:


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Firewolf said:


> >>How do you do your nurgley flesh? I use army painter bone spray, then wash with the green shade gw do, cannae mind what it's called. But tips to make my nurgle fellas look better would be grand!:grin:


I googled "painting nurgle" a little while ago and there are lots of great search results.

*edit*

Here's a decent video, among many others: (involves using an airbrush)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jpny1PeqEU

There's also a good guide on this forum somewhere.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Firewolf said:


> >>How do you do your nurgley flesh? I use army painter bone spray, then wash with the green shade gw do, cannae mind what it's called. But tips to make my nurgle fellas look better would be grand!:grin:


I used Vallejo green grey and Agraxian Earthshade. Vallejo paints are really good for these guys cause they tend to compliment the pocky details really nicely when they dry.


----------

